# Invention Idea - looking for advice



## Binny (Jan 7, 2013)

My partner has some great ideas for small inventions (one great one in particular) and is holding back on acting on his ideas because he is not sure on what he needs to do. He doesn’t want to go all out, more just build his design and be able to get it out there to see if it will take off. We don’t have a lot of money to make this a massive deal (ie advisers, lawyers etc), nor is he looking for investors or anything like that. He’s more just overwhelmed as to what to do.
Ideally, get his idea built (he would do this himself) and then get the product online to be sold. You hear about at home mums being quite successful doing this sort of thing themselves so I guess how did they get off the ground because surely some of them would have minimal knowledge and resources to start up. Again, only intended to be a small thing to be done from home – just looking for some advice/guidelines so I can at least help him with where to start. I would hate for his idea to go by the wayside just because he believes he doesn’t have the know how to at least give it a go. Or is it a case of make your prototype, test it out and make any changes you feel necessary then on sell from there (ie Ebay, via own website etc)? I understand he will need to look at a patent but just after advice as to if this is something I can help him work on.
Any advice would be extremely grateful.


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

This is the kind of quandary which many entrepreneurs find themselves facing in the very early days of a new idea or a new business. If your invention is potentially groundbreaking and has a potentially enormous market then you must do whatever it takes to protect the idea from day one. Once you have protection and a prototype to show consumers/possible investors then you can begin to market and sell your idea.

You should take professional advice from a small business adviser as they will be obliged to maintain confidentiality with regards to your idea and your business proposition. They will also be able to give you the relevant advice and perhaps point you in the right direction with regards to potential finance. Do not lose faith because the very early days of a new business can be tricky, they can be tiring and they can be very challenging. It will certainly make it all worthwhile if your idea comes to market and is anywhere near as good as you are suggesting.

Many thanks for your post and we wish you the best with your business idea.


----------

